# [EVDL] Anyone have experience with 9500mAh C-cells NiMH from ebay?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't know anything about the cells, but looking through the feedback for
the seller, I see some comments (on lower-capacity cells) that they aren't
meeting label specifications. Of course, it's hard to tell how
knowledgeable the people were doing the testing.

For $11, I guess you could consider a couple of cells entertainment and less
than 2 movie tickets.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Cor van de Water
> Sent: Thursday, December 01, 2011 9:20 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: [EVDL] Anyone have experience with 9500mAh C-cells NiMH from
> ebay?
> 
> Hi gang,
> 
> www.ebay.com/itm/9500mAh-NiMH-1-2V-Tab/250940570371
> I see on fleaBay offers for 9500mAh NiMH C-cells, which is an unbelievable
> high capacity, so I am tempted to order a couple of the cells to test and
> eventually install 96 cells in 4p24s or 88 in 4p22s arrangement, depending
on
> what the controller can handle (24V nominal, so I hope I can feed it 28.8V
> pack but that is likely pushing it, also there will be no space for fuses
(I plan to
> fuse each of the
> 4 parallel strings with 10A or so, because the controller does not draw
more
> than about 15-20A So I would protect the parallel strings against unwanted
> effects of possible runaway at parallel charging NiMH, but I will be
charging
> slow enough to not get much problem with heating up batteries and
> runaway anyway.
> Since 4 strings should fit, I can put a 28.8V 38Ah pack in my eBike for a
relative
> moderate amount of money (about $225) and a lot of soldering.
> 
> Oh, the eBike is an EVG 24V Lee Iacocco bike from approx 1999 vintage that
I
> bought for $200 with maybe 200 miles on it plus 12 years of dust.
> Currently has 2 dead 12V 12Ah gel cells and in the space of those two
> batteries I plan to put the NiMH.
> The charger has two trim pots, so I expect that I can turn up the charging
> voltage.
> 
> Has any of you experience with these cells, operated at or below 1/2 C?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Cor van de Water
> Chief Scientist
> Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
> Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
> Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
> Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I can't say for sure that it applies here, but I've read some cautions in 
various Ebike forums about problems with low-cost NiMH cells from China not 
being able to handle (or even supply) the currents required for powering an 
Ebike. I'd also recommend careful testing.

David Roden
EVDL Administrator
http://www.evdl.org/


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

